# HDMI cutting



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello, this may sound a little bizzare but....I am wondering if it is possible to cut a hdmi cable and then rejoin it?? If so how can I rejoin it? I want to do this as I am getting a new pc but where the pc is going to go, is not next to the monitor. The cable needs to go through a wardrobe but I dont want to be drilling ''massive'' holes into it...

Rob


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Use a longer cable and go around it? Sounds like that childrens nursery rhyme or is the pc IN the wardrobe? I wouldn't have thought it was that easy as it's loads of seperate wires isn't it? Try it on a cheapo one first though if you do do it!


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> Use a longer cable and go around it? Sounds like that childrens nursery rhyme or is the pc IN the wardrobe? I wouldn't have thought it was that easy as it's loads of seperate wires isn't it? Try it on a cheapo one first though if you do do it!


The pc will be on a desk next to my wardrobe...i'll get some pics to help explain...


----------



## octane (Mar 24, 2009)

some info here http://www.polkaudio.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51363

and here

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=640545

good luck!!


----------



## ZedFour (May 6, 2008)

To be honest the connector on an HDMI cable isn't _that_ much bigger than the cable itself so if you measure properly you could get away without the huge holes....

Or, drill the hole big enough for the connectors and then use one of those laminate floor pipe surrounds to cover the hole...


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thats is basically where it going to go..please ignore all the loose cables and mess as my amp is currently being fixed ...


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

Just come accross this...http://www.audioholics.com/news/industry-news/audioquest-field-terminates-hdmi-cables Maybe of some use when it comes out  if not priced at like £500 lol


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

If it were me i would just solder them back up and heatshrink.


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

robj20 said:


> If it were me i would just solder them back up and heatshrink.


Would that not affect the signal? I know nothing about pcs, cables etc lol :wall:


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I wouldnt have thought so, i cut and re-solder digital cables all day long and have no trouble, done USB and DVI before and both work fine.
Your only adding a slight resistance to the cable as long as the 0 and 1's get there it will work.


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

robj20 said:


> I wouldnt have thought so, i cut and re-solder digital cables all day long and have no trouble, done USB and DVI before and both work fine.
> Your only adding a slight resistance to the cable as long as the 0 and 1's get there it will work.


I'll have a go with a cheapo £3 one first and see what happens :thumb: Thanks mate


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

I wouldn't cut one up as its doubtful it would work reliably especially when they cost so little and can be got with low profile plugs. Give these guys a look UKHDMI


----------

